# moving a tank



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a 55 gal and i am eventually planning on moving it to my room....but 1 problem...how can u move a tank and get the water ready for the fish to be put back in in before they die???


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

get a holding container and put a filter and heater in it ie rubbermaiud container 5 gallon bucket or something similar and then empty tank move and refill with the same water if poss 
then put fish back in and your golden 
later


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I used a very large cooler. Be sure to use the same water that you took out, with the exception of the 25% water change. ie: 75% old water, 25% clean water
I didn't even use the heater, because the way I figured was the cooler is insulated and it takes a while for 55 gallons to cool down to unsafe temps. As long as you do it in a non-stop process. Dont take a break to watch a movie or go to the bar to shoot some pool. It work wonderful for me.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Keep your filters and such in tank water or the bacteria will die and you dont want to have to go through another cycle, even a mini one.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Take 50% of your water and ditch it. Take the other 50% from the tank and put it in a big cooler or rubbermaid bin, along with your heater, filters, and fish.

Move the tank wherever you need to move it.

Fill your tank 50% with fresh water as close to your tanks temp as you can get it.

Add your fish and the other 50% outta the bin, and get your filter back up and running.

That is pretty much what imma do, except all my sh*t is moving to the other side of town. Can you say 5 gallon buckets?


----------

